# Venison Backstraps #2 (SV—Fork-Tender & Tasty)



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2018)

*Venison Backstraps #2 (SV—Fork-Tender & Tasty)*

Time to try another couple pieces of Venison Backstrap in my “Sous Vide Supreme”.
The first time I tried this was right after Mrs Bear got her second new Hip, and they were Great.

So when my Son brought these Backstraps up to my house, I cut them into SV Bagging Size, rinsed them good, patted them Dry, and seasoned them.
Worcestershire Powder, CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder, then bagged two pieces in each bag, Double Sealed, and into the freezer.

This is the second Pack we’re going to chow down on.
The first pair of pieces were Awesome, so I’m gonna do these exactly like I did them.
So Into the Sous Vide it went at 8 AM at 134°.
Then at 4 PM I removed it, Dried it, and this time I seared one at a time for each night’s Supper.
Mrs Bear added some Roasted Red Taters, and some mixed Veggies for the first night.

The second night she had the same sides, but I had leftover Roasted Reds & some sautéed Shrimp with my Backstrap slices.

It was Awesome—Plenty Tasty, Juicy, and Fork-Tender. Even Mrs Bear liked it. So this Pair of Backstraps confirms that 8 hours at 134° was just right for Venison Backstraps.

Then the next morning I ate some more slices with my Morning Eggs, and finished up the leftover Roasted Reds.

I still got plenty for tonight’s Supper!!!

Bear

Original 8 cleaned up pieces of Venison Backstrap:







Two pieces seasoned & sealed for the SV:






Racked & ready for my Sous Vide Supreme:






Fresh out of the SV, patted dry & ready to Sear:






Starting the sear:






Almost done searing:






Seared & ready for slicing:






First piece all sliced up:






Bear's First Helping:






*Next Morning's Breakfast*

Two Eggs, some Leftover Backstrap, & leftover Roasted Reds:






*Next Night's Supper*

Searing the second piece I SV'd the night before:






Sauteed Shrimp in Butter:






Bear's Supper:


----------



## gary s (Jun 2, 2018)

Beautiful !!  Looks mighty tasty   You Batchin it I noticed the Shrimp   :D

I "LIKE" it

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2018)

gary s said:


> You Batchin it I noticed the Shrimp :D



LOL, I thought the same thing . That's some good lookin back strap .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2018)

gary s said:


> Beautiful !!  Looks mighty tasty   You Batchin it I noticed the Shrimp   :D
> 
> I "LIKE" it
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 2, 2018)

Beautiful post John!  Like like like b


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2018)

Man that looks great Bear.  

One of these days I will get a SV unit.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 2, 2018)

I'll start driving on over now.. LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> LOL, I thought the same thing . That's some good lookin back strap .



Thank You Chop!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Beautiful post John!  Like like like b



Thank You Brian!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2018)

Everything looks delicious as usual!
Nicely done my friend!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks great Bear.
> 
> One of these days I will get a SV unit.




Thank You Adam!!
This is one of the Things that comes out unbelievable with the SV!!
And Thanks For the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice lookin SV cook Bear, those meals look awesome!  Gonna have to try an SV backstrap on our next deer!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks Buddy!!
That SV really improves a lot of things, and Backstraps is one of them!!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'll start driving on over now.. LOL



LOL---Thanks Tom!!
That's a long trip from WI to PA.

Bear


----------



## Medina Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks great nice & pink. How did the meat soak up the spices?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 4, 2018)

When you know Venison is waiting for ya; the drive ain't to bad...sides, I gotta give my Mustang some thing fun to do this summer right? LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice looking plate of vittles you got there Bear. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks delicious as usual!
> Nicely done my friend!!
> Al



Thank You Al!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice lookin SV cook Bear, those meals look awesome!  Gonna have to try an SV backstrap on our next deer!



Thank You Justin!!
Definitely my Favorite way for Backstrap.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Jun 4, 2018)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2018)

Medina Joe said:


> Looks great nice & pink. How did the meat soak up the spices?



Thank You Joe!!
I didn't overload it with spices, but it took it just about right.

Bear


----------



## troutman (Jun 5, 2018)

I would have thought backstrap would cook more like beef tenderloin, that is in less time, but it looks like you nailed it perfectly Bear.  Would love to try some !!!  Definitely a LIKE !!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2018)

troutman said:


> I would have thought backstrap would cook more like beef tenderloin, that is in less time, but it looks like you nailed it perfectly Bear.  Would love to try some !!!  Definitely a LIKE !!!



Thank You Troutman!!
It's quite possible less time would be fine.
I did some searching & came up with 134° for 8 hours.
It came out so perfect, I did it again to confirm.
Now I'd be afraid to make it any longer or shorter.
My Beef Tenderloins have been shorter, but many of them I have just done in my Smoker.
And Thank You Much for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking plate of vittles you got there Bear.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Dang that looks good!




Thank You PZ!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

